# "Open with" grayed out in XP for .jpg



## jwaldrop (Aug 23, 2006)

I have windows XP Pro. When I double click on a .jpg file it can't find a file with which to open it. When I go into Tools, Folder Options & File Types and go to .jpg everything is grayed out and it gives me no option to choose a file with which to open .jpg files. Any help?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What happens when you right click on the file and do 'Open with'? See if you can 'Select the program from a list', choose the one you want and check 'Always use the selected program to open this kind of file'.


----------



## jwaldrop (Aug 23, 2006)

stantley said:


> What happens when you right click on the file and do 'Open with'? See if you can 'Select the program from a list', choose the one you want and check 'Always use the selected program to open this kind of file'.


It just gives the "open" option, not the "open with". When I click on "open" it says that there is no file associated with it.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

This is from http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_abc.htm

Open With - Not Working or Listed

Check your settings here:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications. Select the associated sub-key, if 'NoOpenWith' is listed, delete it.

This setting allows you to control whether the checkbox to save the "Open With" program is available when an unknown file type is opened.

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Unknown\shell\openas\command

To enable the checkbox set the (Default) value to "rundll32.exe shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1".
Return to the desktop and press F5 for the change to take effect.

Added note:

Notepad will be used to open the files by default if no association already exists.

Open your registry and find the key "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell", if it doesn't already exist then create it.
Under shell create a new key called open, and edit the string "(Default)" to read "Open With Notepad".
Under open create a new key called command, and edit the string "(Default)" to read "notepad.exe %1".
Now when you right click on a file you should see "Open with Notepad" as one of the options.

Tip: Show Programs in the Open With Selection Box

This setting allows you to decide which programs are listed in "Open With" dialog box which is shown when an unknown file type is opened. Go to Start/Run/Regedit and navigate to this key: [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications]

To stop a specific application appearing in the "Open With" list select the associated sub-key and create a new empty string value called "NoOpenWith". To allow an application to be shown in the list delete the "NoOpenWith" value. Restart Windows for the change to take effect.

Tip: Restore File Associations - Go to Start/Run/CMD and type in: assoc

Copy the line for the association you wish to restore. A Command Prompt window will open. Right click in this Window and select Paste. Then press Enter.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

press the back button on a .jpg file then press the key "printscreen" open Paint, press the back button & click on "paste". save the file than attach it in your next post


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here's another method that might be easier: http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm go to #220

Follow the instructions on the top of the page.


----------

